# Πιστεύω κάτι και πιστεύω σε κάτι



## Walkman

Γεια σας!

Τι είναι η διαφορά μεταξύ του "πιστεύω κάτι" και του "πιστεύω σε κάτι"?

Ξέρω την έκφραση "δεν το πιστεύω", η οποία είναι παράλληλη με την πρώτη φράση. Όμως νομίζω πως υπάρχει και το "πιστεύεις σε μένα" που είναι παράδειγμα της δεύτερης φράσης. Όντως, από το google βλέπω ότι υπάρχει και το "πιστεύεις έμενα."

Στα αγγλικά λέμε believe για γεγονότα και άτομα - "I do not believe what you are saying" "I do not believe you", και λέμε believe in για πίστη  "I don't believe in any religions". Είναι η διαφορά στα ελληνικά ανάλογή;

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Σας παρακαλώ να διορθώσετε όλα τα γραμματικά και ορθογραφικά λάθη, και τα λάθη στη χρήση των λέξεων, που έχω κάνει.


----------



## sotos

It's  about same in Greek. But in Gr. the v. Πιστεύω (κάποιον) has also the sense of "trust", "believe he is honest" when it refers to a person. "Πιστεύεις εμένα" means "_you trust me, you believe what I say is true_". "Πιστεύεις σε εμένα" means "you believe in me" (i.e. in my abilities, my quality etc.). "Πιστεύω σε ...", when it doesn't refer to a human, usually has the sense of religious or ideological beliefs.


----------



## Perseas

Yes, it's about the same as sotos says. Just 3 examples:

I don't believe a word of it = Δεν πιστεύω λέξη απ' αυτά.
I believe in you = Πιστεύω σε σένα. [sotos explained this very well]
I believe in the daily physical exercise = Πιστεύω στην καθημερινή σωματική άσκηση.

PS: we say "ποια είναι η διαφορά μεταξύ... ;"


----------



## apmoy70

Perseas and sotos have put it so eloquently in both post. Just wanted to add that since ancient times, both «πίστη» (or «πίστις» in ancient Greek) and «πιστεύω», carry the connotation of trust also. Thus, when Christ in Gospels appears to say "he who believeth in me" (ὁ πιστεύων εἰς ἐμὲ), He means in reality, "he who believeth and trusteth in me".


----------



## Walkman

Thank you guys for the responses!

The difference seems nearly equal to that in English (i.e. for the "believe" aspect of this verb - the "trust" meaning being another story); I had completely forgotten that you can "believe in someone" by believing in their abilities, which sotos pointed out. Apmoy, that is an interesting note about the bible. I would love to study the NT in koine just to be confounded by all of these subtleties. And perseas, thanks for the correction!

As a side note, is εμπιστεύομαι the more popular modern word for trust, or is πιστεύω used just as frequently?

So now for the real reason I had asked this question: I will be completely honest - I was looking up the lyrics to Vegas - Fili. As transcribed in the first post, the words are  "μην πιστεύεις σ'όλα αυτά που ακούς για μένα". This threw me off because it didn't seem to make sense, so I thought there must be some hidden meaning in Greek that allows this to work. Is this just some mistake in the song or transcription? Or is there some meaning here other than "don't believe what you hear"?

Thanks for your analyses.


----------



## Librarian44

If you want to ask "Do you believe me?" you say "Με πιστεύεις;", never "Πιστεύεις εμένα;", unless you want to make the distinction between two people: "Πιστεύεις εμένα ή τον φίλο σου;" (=do you believe me or your friend?)

Σε εμπιστεύομαι = I trust you, I believe in you; I wouldn't say that πιστεύω (without σε κάποιον ή κάτι) is used just as frequently to convey the idea of trust; I would say it conveys the idea of believing. In the case of the lyrics you quote, "μην πιστεύεις σ'όλα αυτά" and "μην πιστεύεις όλα αυτά" convey exactly the same meaning and are equally correct. I think it concerns a case of writing the -s- sound that you hear in such a way that it is euphonic.


----------



## sotos

Walkman said:


> "μην πιστεύεις σ'όλα αυτά που ακούς για μένα". .... is there some meaning here other than "don't believe what you hear"?



Simply means "don't believe what u hear about me".


----------

